# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Проблема с клавиатурой в терминале

## zah_al

Добрый день, господа. Имею такую проблему, от которой уже ум клинит. Гугл весь перерыл, не встречал такого ни у кого. Беда в том, что есть у меня человек, который работает в терминале, и периодически, именно периодически, у неё перестаёт в терминале работать клава. Причём как перестаёт, цифры печатаются, раскладка переключается, на esc реагирует, а вот буквы ни в какую не хотят печататься. Делаешь завершаение сеанса, заходишь снова - не работает. Спасает только перезагрузка ЕЁ компа. Сворачиваешь окно терминала - на своём компе всё печатает, нормально. Параллельно люди работают, никаких проблем. Я захожу, подключаюсь к её сеансу - у меня работает. Может отработать пол дня и всё норм, как сегодня, а может с утра начать гусей гонять. Прям небывальщина какая-то. Даже копать куда не пойму, какие логи смотреть?

----------


## alexmannsonn

Клаву поменять не пробовал, может она гонит гусей.

----------

